
Process: Words and Pictures and Walking - Thevet
https://craigmod.com/roden/034/
======
kmote00
I'm not exactly sure why this was posted here. But I'm glad it was. It
introduced me to a previously unexplored trail of the internet. Craigmod
writes like he walks: circumspectly. His delightful collection of stories
("diaries", he calls them; found by following his link to Ridgeline) are just
like his photographs: intriguing snapshots of a foreign land that's somehow
not so foreign after all. What an unexpectedly enjoyable diversion.

